# Honey Super removal and crowding



## gezellig (Jun 11, 2014)

They can, and do, depending on their original population, the present flow, genetics and weather condition. Several factors figure in. Sorry, I wish it was a simple answer, but you know how bees and Mother Nature work. If the flow has significantly decreased then foundation won't do them as much good to place on at harvest. Foundation isn't usable real estate until it's drawn. If you leave them a box of drawn combs it helps with congestion. I left a box on each hive at harvest time, then swapped it out with extracted frames as I spun. However, out of five hives, one still swarmed, and the queen was only two months mated. So to answer your question, yes it can cause congestion.


----------

